# Programacion (VHDL)



## Jeannenina (May 3, 2007)

hola muchachos, es que necesito hacer un conversor de binario a bcd de 11, y pues la cuestion es que tengo que hacerlo en VHDL, es un programa de programacion valga la redundancia, y no se como hacerlo, si alguien sabe de esto, les agradeceria mucho...


----------



## bortizj (Oct 9, 2007)

La verdad es bastante facil, porque se puede hacer usando una especie de tabla. Si sabes manejar la instrucción  switch, resulta muy sencillo, contruyes la tabla y luego la pasa en el caso que sea tal valor entonces la salida es, Utiliza El Max + Plus II. Es muy sencillo de hacer con esta instrucción. Si tiene alguna otra duda me avisa.


----------

